# Bandsaw may be too heavy..need help.



## IwanaBRich (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm about to buy a Grizzly G0513P 17" bandsaw and my only concern is the weight. Its like 345 lbs!! I don't think that I can get it down stairs into my shop.

Does anyone know if I dissemble it so I can take it down in parts?

I asked Grizzly and they would not offer any sugestions, I guess cause of warranty issues.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Strap it to a refridgerator dolly and get help to ease it down the stairs on it's back.

It is possible to disassemble most bandsaws at the riser, same point you would put the extension block in. Then the base of most saws can be taken off. You will still need some pretty strong help to handle the parts as you disassemble and move them. 
I was able to take my G0555 down in one piece with help from my stepson.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's a one piece saw*

Like was suggested a refer dolly and some straps and some help and some beer and pizza for after it's down the stairs.
Do remove the heavy cast iron table, that will take off about 60 lbs.
If it comes disassembled, better yet. My 19" came assembled, so not that lucky, but didn't have to go down stairs either.  bill


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

*345#'s isn't a lot...*

Well, until you are under it:smile: much will depend on how clear an access you have at the top of the cellar stairs. If you have a straight shot, you can tie it off to the cart as mentioned and the back of your pick-up and ease it down. Is it a new saw? If so some assembly will be req'd. My 16" Laguna came in a nice crate that was easy to rig. You may want to secure some runners down the stairs to ease the slide, otherwise the load will find a way to hang up on the stairs. That can lead to someone getting impatient and deciding they can get in there and handle it.

This may seem obvious, but bears repeating. No one gets below the load. You are not in a hurry. You don't want to damage your house your saw or your friends. The most difficult part is getting the load over the edge in good shape, under control. A few pipe rollers may come in handy to help ease it over the edge. 

I love my big band saw. I'm sure you will enjoy your too. You aren't planning on moving soon are you?:smile:


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Jackfre,

Have you considered hiring a safe-moving company? They have the equipment, experience and beef to do this and I think they assume responsibility for any damages that may occur. Just a thought.


----------



## IwanaBRich (Dec 28, 2010)

I hadn't thought of hiring a moving company....Oh well... 

I ended up buying the Grizzly G0555X bandsaw. It's heavy, but it can be separated from the base so I should be able to handle this one.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## MuzzleMike (Jan 14, 2010)

I wish you luck and enjoy the new toy . 

Mike


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

My guess is that when you start using a saw like that, it won't be long till you won't be able to remember the trials of installation.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

IwanaBRich said:


> I hadn't thought of hiring a moving company....Oh well...
> 
> I ended up buying the Grizzly G0555X bandsaw. It's heavy, but it can be separated from the base so I should be able to handle this one.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


Next thing you will be wanting is the riser kit for the saw, and maybe a guide roller upgrade at some point. Do take time to do a thorough setup when it's all back together so you can enjoy using it at it's best. Also get a new set of blades, best you can afford, the one that comes with it is just there to set the machine up with.


----------



## IwanaBRich (Dec 28, 2010)

I think it has upper and lower ball bearing blade guides. I don't know if they are the best. I been reading that I may want to invest in cool blocks for the narrow blades. I also ordered the 6" riser kit and the mini mobil base.

Now all I need to get is blades!


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.carterproducts.com/product.asp?product_id=130&cat_id=13
I haven't got these yet but they are way better than the bearing set the Grizzly comes with, mainly The rear support bearing is in line with the blade instead of running at a right angle to it.
http://www.suffolkmachinery.com/
These folks carry a very good line of blades.


----------

